# Bindings for Line Prophet 90?



## cli4d36p (Jan 7, 2010)

What Bindings should i get for a Line Prophet 90?  I'm 6'2" 200lbs.  I've been up to 225lbs in the past though.

I'm having the shop put on Marker Griffon's but the description on Marker's website says those are for "younger lightweight" skiiers with a suggested skier wieght up to 250lbs.  Should I call them and cancel that order??

Need some help, Thanks!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2010)

The Griffons are perfect for that ski and you. No one ever needs to go over a DIN of 12 unless you are racing or some kind of cliff jumper.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> The Griffons are perfect for that ski and you. No one ever needs to go over a DIN of 12 unless you are racing or some kind of cliff jumper.


 

You are right about the DIN, but higher DIN bindings are usually all metal and better built. My son is having this problem with the Freeride 11.0 binding.  Cheap ass binding that he bought on his own at Ski Market.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have griffons on my prophet 90's, and had them on my Scott's last year.  I have weighed at least 250 over the past few years.  I abuse those bindings pretty rough and have had no problems with them.


----------



## cli4d36p (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks.. good to hear


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2010)

Puck it said:


> You are right about the DIN, but higher DIN bindings are usually all metal and better built. My son is having this problem with the Freeride 11.0 binding.  Cheap ass binding that he bought on his own at Ski Market.



Yeah, but the Griffons are on the low side of the high end and meant for abuse. Not fair to compare them to regular bindings.


----------



## cli4d36p (Jan 7, 2010)

What's not fair?  Not sure I understood you... What do you mean by regular bindings?


----------



## Puck it (Jan 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, but the Griffons are on the low side of the high end and meant for abuse. Not fair to compare them to regular bindings.


 
12 DINs usually have some metal in them and not all plastic like evereything below.  I have broken a Tyrolia RFD 12 that had plastic in the heel piece.  

BTW, those Marker FC11's are pieces of crap.  I am hoping they do the right thing and give my son a better binding for the added cost.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 7, 2010)

cli4d36p said:


> What's not fair?  Not sure I understood you... What do you mean by regular bindings?



Griffins (and Jesters) are designed for wider skis and free riding. Just because the Griffin is the less expensive and lower DIN 12 (16 for Jester) does not make it comparable to lesser bindings. Puck-its point is that higher end bindings use more metal parts making them more durable. I'm saying that the Griffin is already high end and the Jester is higher than most people ever need.


----------



## cli4d36p (Jan 7, 2010)

Right on.


----------



## WJenness (Jan 7, 2010)

I have the griffons on my Watea 84s...

I love them so far, and I'm a big dude (6'4" about 260lbs at the moment... need to fix the second part of that)

-w


----------



## prophet0426 (Jan 8, 2010)

I run Fritschi Freerides on my and they are great. I use them both inbound and out and have had no problems to date.  I am about the same size and weight so should be a good comparison.


----------

